# Fuel issue (no start) Husqvarna stick edger



## dudtalk (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello,

I am rehabilitating a Husqvarna model 125E stick edger with a model XXX-W31A Zama carb. The unit is in great condition and has many years of useful life remaining in her ... if I can solve this fuel issue. I have replaced the fuel lines and cleaned (with carb cleaner) the carb. Once reassembled I follow the manu instructions to start the unit but no fuel seems to be flowing. Here are the symptoms I observe:

1) I depress the primer bulb the recommended 10 times but no fuel flows through it. The primer makes a "chirping" or "wheezing" sound each time I push it in.

2) I engage the choke and pull the started cord but the unit will not start as it is fuel starved.

3) When I removed the carb from the unit a lot of air pressure was released from the fuel tank when I removed the fuel lines fromthe carb.


I assume (perhaps incorrectly) that when the primer bulb is depressed, air is pumped into the tank which eventually raises the pressure in the tank to force fuel through the fuel filter and fuel line into the carb. My guess is that there may be a blockage in the carb and that (perhaps) using compressed air might clear it out. If I am incorrect please advise as to what to try next. I could always purchase a carb rebuild kit but would like to avoid that if it is just a clog.


Your thoughts and experiences with similar issues would be much appreciated. Thank you ...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

dudtalk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am rehabilitating a Husqvarna model 125E stick edger with a model XXX-W31A Zama carb. The unit is in great condition and has many years of useful life remaining in her ... if I can solve this fuel issue. I have replaced the fuel lines and cleaned (with carb cleaner) the carb. Once reassembled I follow the manu instructions to start the unit but no fuel seems to be flowing. Here are the symptoms I observe:
> 
> ...


You may have the fuel lines on wrong, the primer bulb is actually a purge pump to remove air from the carb, the primer bulb pulls fuel from the tank via the line with the filter attached through the carb and returns it to the tank via the return line. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.As Geo has already mentioned,you may have the fuel lines reversed.The line from the tank with the gas filter on it goes to the lower inlet on the carb.The upper is the outlet and returns gas to the tank.The primer purges all air from the carb and the tank is not normally pressurized.When you cleaned the carb,did you remove the small screen next to the inlet needle on the metering diaphragm side(cover with 2 screws) and clean it?A clogged screen can cause the problem you are having.You may want to replace the metering and fuel pump diaphragms If the unit is more than a few years old.Unstabilized gas with ethanol plays heck with the rubber parts and makes them brittle.
The Zama C1Q-W31a uses a RB-47 rebuild kit "OR" GND-18 to just replace the rubber parts.Hope this helps.

http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html


----------



## dudtalk (Jul 18, 2013)

geogrubb said:


> You may have the fuel lines on wrong, the primer bulb is actually a purge pump to remove air from the carb, the primer bulb pulls fuel from the tank via the line with the filter attached through the carb and returns it to the tank via the return line. Have a good one. Geo




Thanks Geo ... I will try that but noticed that wehn I had the carb off (and I would press the primer) air would come out of the primer inlet vice creating a vacuum to pull fuel.

I'll let you know ...


----------



## dudtalk (Jul 18, 2013)

geogrubb said:


> You may have the fuel lines on wrong, the primer bulb is actually a purge pump to remove air from the carb, the primer bulb pulls fuel from the tank via the line with the filter attached through the carb and returns it to the tank via the return line. Have a good one. Geo



You are correct. I had the fuel hoses hooked up correctly in the first place. I d/led the ZAMA tech document for their small carbs and it clearly explains that when the bulb is depressed it sucks air and then fuel through the carb not pushing it through. I too suspect a blockage in the main carb body that will not allow fuel to be circulated through the body.

Have not decided to try to re-clean the carb, rebuild or just replace. The unit is probably 6 years old but once cleaned up looks like new. It would be a shame to dispose of.

Thanks for all of your help ...


----------



## dudtalk (Jul 18, 2013)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.As Geo has already mentioned,you may have the fuel lines reversed.The line from the tank with the gas filter on it goes to the lower inlet on the carb.The upper is the outlet and returns gas to the tank.The primer purges all air from the carb and the tank is not normally pressurized.When you cleaned the carb,did you remove the small screen next to the inlet needle on the metering diaphragm side(cover with 2 screws) and clean it?A clogged screen can cause the problem you are having.You may want to replace the metering and fuel pump diaphragms If the unit is more than a few years old.Unstabilized gas with ethanol plays heck with the rubber parts and makes them brittle.
> The Zama C1Q-W31a uses a RB-47 rebuild kit "OR" GND-18 to just replace the rubber parts.Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

